# ترنيمه لمسه الحب الألهي غير القديمه بصوت رائع



## minaaioup (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*الترنيمه دي ياجماعه من توزيعي وبرضه إتعملت في كنيسه السيده العذراء بالحريه كوم أمبو أسوان والمرنمه إسمها مارينا عادل وصوتها فوق الرائع وهي علي فكره عن القديس أغسطينوس مش عن الأنبا موسي بتاعه زمان وياريت تقولولي رأيكم بجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/66578263/1fcbf9d6/___.html*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووعه بجد 
انا بدور على الترنيمه دى بقالى مده كبيره 
ومساحتها كمان صغيره 
بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
مرسىىىىى جدا على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## minaaioup (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا كتير وأي خدمه*​


----------



## ramynasr (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى


----------



## max mike (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا خاااااااااالص على الترنيمة

جارى التحميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ليك


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## KANEGA (13 يوليو 2016)

ارجوك تنزلها تانى


----------

